# Ethernet adapter



## jcorbin121 (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought a Airlink ASOHOUSB 10/100MBps USB 2.0 Adapter on eBay. I have a Directivo 6.2 thats using a Belkin FD5D5050 right now. I swapped them, ran the tweak.sh script to update the USB 2.0 drivers and got a power light but no link, tried a reboot and no link. Took it to a second tivo using an Fa120 same same. It works fine on my laptop, any ideas why it wont work on the Tivos? 


any help is much appreciated!

john


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Did you reboot with the adapter installed?


----------



## jcorbin121 (Sep 16, 2006)

yes


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Does /etc/hotplug/usb.map (and/or platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map) contain the entries for that network adapter? product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB needs to be in there for it to work without you loading the network drivers manually in your startup.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The Enhancement script should have modified usb map with the backported driver entries.


----------



## TomP (Feb 25, 2002)

rbautch:
In need of your help with your "Enhanced Scripts".
I have installed it several times, mainly so I can use "Joe Editor". Each time I try to install it it makes my "Tytools" not able to connect to the "Tserver" using the "Connect To Server" drop down in tytools, but I can connect manually by telneting in, then using "Tytools.
I get the following error when I try to use the drop down menu "Starting The Server Failed. Never Received The Telnet Prompt. Please Check Your Settings And Try Again".
Any Ideas or am I doing something wrong? 
I also tried to uninstall the "Enhancements" and it will not uninstall everything and leaves me with the same "Tytools" problem and color "Prompts.
Thanks:
TomP


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

TomP said:


> rbautch:
> In need of your help with your "Enhanced Scripts".
> I have installed it several times, mainly so I can use "Joe Editor". Each time I try to install it it makes my "Tytools" not able to connect to the "Tserver" using the "Connect To Server" drop down in tytools, but I can connect manually by telneting in, then using "Tytools.
> I get the following error when I try to use the drop down menu "Starting The Server Failed. Never Received The Telnet Prompt. Please Check Your Settings And Try Again".
> ...


I would suggest posting your question in the Enhanecement Script support thread since this thread doesn't have anything to do with your question.


----------



## jcorbin121 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes it's in there, I checked after the enhancement script. It has to be a hardware issue - I put an FA-120 on it and it lights right up and works...not sure why it would wokr on a laptop. I'm gonna chalk it up to hardware, see if I can get a refund and thank everyone for your thoughts/help/expertise. Off to eBay to buy more FA-120's.

john


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I purchased 2 of those adapters(ASOHOUSB) from outpost . com for $12.99 each plus S/H and they work fine right out of the box on both my DTivo units after I installed the enhancement scripts after I zippered both units, maybe the one you got from e-bay is defective?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

TomP said:


> rbautch:
> In need of your help with your "Enhanced Scripts".
> I have installed it several times, mainly so I can use "Joe Editor". Each time I try to install it it makes my "Tytools" not able to connect to the "Tserver" using the "Connect To Server" drop down in tytools, but I can connect manually by telneting in, then using "Tytools.
> I get the following error when I try to use the drop down menu "Starting The Server Failed. Never Received The Telnet Prompt. Please Check Your Settings And Try Again".
> ...


If I were allowed to talk about tytool, I would tell you that the location of tserver is a settable parameter. Find out where tserver is on your tivo, and set it.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

If we could talk about TyTool, I would tell you that since it says it can't get the telnet prompt, enter whatever your bash prompt is into the "Server Shell Prompt String" under Options > Preferences > Server. Example: one of my TiVos is "HD-TiVo-bash#". I assume you chose to change the name of your bash prompt when running rbautch's script. But since we can't talk about TyTool, I won't tell you that.


----------

